

Turntable.fm "may as well be dead" - wilfra
http://pandodaily.com/2012/02/23/its-time-for-another-turntable-fm-pivot/

======
wilfra
Title taken from this quote in the article:

"Turntable’s traffic has fallen off a cliff and stayed down. Of its million
registered users, the company has said 20,000 to 40,000 use it every day.
That’s fine for a six-month-old startup, when it’s a growing number. When it’s
stagnant, it may as well be dead."

